# Accidentally took a sip of my iced tea



## TinyTheBudgie

hello,
I was learning and I kept my glass with me. Tiny was walking on my laptop and took a little sip of my Iced tea. She wanted to continue drinking but I took the glass away quickly. It is syrup so the drink doesn't contain bubbles. I'm still worried because it's bad for birds to drink that sort of drinks, right? I feel so bad now. It was really stupid of me to keep that glass with me. Is one sip very harmful to them? We have other syrup iced tea in Holland, I think. but still... It's bad, right...? 

cassidy


----------



## FaeryBee

*Tiny will be OK but it's best she not drink iced tea made with syrup.

Budgies can actually have chamomile tea (made with tea bags/leaves) and green tea as long as they are unsweetened. *


----------



## TinyTheBudgie

FaeryBee said:


> *Tiny will be OK but it's best she not drink iced tea made with syrup.
> 
> Budgies can actually have chamomile tea (made with tea bags/leaves) and green tea as long as they are unsweetened.*


Yeah, I didn't want her to drink it. But I didn't react fast enough. I feel so stupid right now. Next time I will put my glass on a place where she can't reach it.


----------

